# Antenna Forum



## Helmsman38

Antenna's come in many different shapes forms and specifications. I just thought that if your like me with a broken antenna on a beloved radio or a super up to date radio antenna head guru that can figure out the answer to a difficult question I would ask the question here.

I have a Uniden Mystic VHF/UHF maping radio that uses a 50 ohm quadrifilar antenna  the receiver VHF Freq is 156~164 MHZ and the trans VHF Freq is 156~158 MHZ. The problem is the antenna that came wight the raido isn't sold anymore. Wouldn't there be another antenna that would work with this radio GPS. I want an antenna that will bring my radio back to life.


----------



## road squawker

I assume it has a BNC connector.

give these people a call  http://www.dxengineering.com/search...t&SortOrder=Ascending&N=4294953330+4294952591


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it looks like it has a bnc conector give us a snap shot of the radio with the antenna removed. if it is any wide band vhf antenna will work for it. there are some slightly longer gain antennas available now.


----------



## JEV

Don't know about transmit (swr may not be friendly), but I'm pretty sure a 2m with bnc connector would work just fine for receive. It's just outside of the 2m frequency.

EDIT:

I just remembered that my Wouxon dual bander (2m/440) has 156.800 programmed in it, and I have transmitted on that frequency to my buddy's radio on is boat. I use a Diamond RH77CA antenna equipped with a BNC connector.

http://www.dxengineering.com/parts/dmn-srjf10?seid=dxese1&gclid=CJvNvtG_pskCFQiqaQodxeoJdw


----------

